# Roadmaster Jack and Heinz



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 4, 2019)

Original Roadmaster with original Jack and Heinz kit 1949 . My friend put together. Runs great.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2019)

...Dang...I sl b er d all o er my ke bo rd a d sh rte  it o t!


----------



## Gene1939 (Feb 9, 2020)

What a beauty!  Can your friend build one like it for me?

Regards,
Gene


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 9, 2020)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Original Roadmaster with original Jack and Heinz kit 1949 . My friend put together. Runs great.
> 
> View attachment 1090556
> 
> View attachment 1090557





Uuuuuffffffffff MaaamaCiiiTaaaa


What @ Beauty.....


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Gene1939 said:


> What a beauty!  Can your friend build one like it for me?
> 
> Regards,
> Gene



Yes,  My friend may have another kit if interested. You would have to come up with a bike to mount it on. The best candidates are the schwinn dx models or the 3 or 4 gill roadmasters. Send me your e-mail and phone numbers. Thanks,   Mark


----------



## Gene1939 (Feb 10, 2020)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Yes,  My friend may have another kit if interested. You would have to come up with a bike to mount it on. The best candidates are the schwinn dx models or the 3 or 4 gill roadmasters. Send me your e-mail and phone numbers. Thanks,   Mark



Thanks Mark, Here It is: genemstevens@aol.com tel 281 925 9463. I have a roadmaster luxury liner reissued in 1999 in complete stock condition. Will this bike
 work?
Please let me know. Gene


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm gonna have to get ahold of my dad about this thread, a year or so ago he picked up I believe a 48 DX that was once possibly a Whizzer, that someone converted to this set up. Of course motor missing, but most of the other parts present. Joe


----------



## Gene1939 (Feb 12, 2020)

This message is for Mark. Yes I am interested in the engine kit if it will fit my bike (roadmaster luxury liner) I just need all the details and pricing.

Thank You, Gene


----------

